# Trying to do a book about IBS; Need help!



## psuchick402 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello, everyone!My name is Bethany and it will be three years this November when I was finally "diagnosed" with IBS.I have come a long way since then, and still suffer frequently.I am an editor at a newspaper, but I love to write. I am trying to get the word out to the world about IBS and what millions have to go through with digestive disorders.I want to write a satirical book about what we go through that is ladened with facts and god-honest truths. I want your stories to tell, of mishaps, revelations, sorrow, joy.Please contact me on here so I can give you my information for an interview. We don't have to do it face-to-face or phone; Internet will work just fine. I need you to get this book off the ground and have people realize what really happens to us, not just being "lazy" or "sickly."Thank you!!


----------

